# NetGalley



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

A friend of mine set up a NetGalley co-op, so I now have access for my books for the next year. I can only put up one of my titles at any given times, but I can swap them out as I want. So I'm pretty excited about it.

My new book (the yellow one in my avatar) just went up on NetGalley this afternoon!

My question is for those who have used this service...did you find you got a lot of reviews? Were they legitimate bloggers who requested or just random people who signed up for a NetGalley account? (I did state that I'm looking for book bloggers and Amazon Vine members, with an exception for people who have significant social media reach.)


----------



## RoseInTheTardis (Feb 2, 2013)

NetGalley is only for approved bloggers, and the only way to keep getting approved for ARC Galleys is to write reviews for the ones you get. So you're more likely to get reviews from people who read your book (because if they don't review it, they will stop getting access... not immediately, it's more of a cumulative thing, like if you get 3 galleys and only review one, you're not going to get approved as quickly or easily as someone who reviewed all 3, but still... )

Good luck! I hope you get a lot of awesome reviews and it helps sales.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

RoseInTheTardis said:


> NetGalley is only for approved bloggers


True, that's what they say, but I have friends who have gotten requests for their titles from people who are NOT bloggers at all.


----------



## RoseInTheTardis (Feb 2, 2013)

Well..  Pretty much anyone who's determined can access NetGalley and request titles, and despite your actual history or having a blog, you might get approved. I'm sure people without blogs TRY it. Especially when the Book Blogging Community tends to think of ARCs as gold (it's a bit silly how rapid people get over them, actually). But most people like that don't get approved for copies of books. 

I'm assuming as the publisher, you get approval (or someone on your behalf does)? I don't know it works from that end at all.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They wouldn't let me in. I have no website, no blog. I review on Goodreads, but I guess mine aren't good enough.  Which isn't surprising as I am not good at writing or expressing myself. But I get they have to have some standards. 

I am also not a social butterfly online, so that is another strike for me.  
I have to live through the peeps I follow on Goodreads that do read and rate a lot of the books they get from NetGalley and Edelweiss. 

The worst thing for me has been that I see this book my goodreads friends are reading and loving and then I find out its not even out yet. Wah.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Aw, that stinks Atunah. I mentioned in my preferences that "significant Goodreads reach" was acceptable for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Amanda Brice said:


> Aw, that stinks Atunah. I mentioned in my preferences that "significant Goodreads reach" was acceptable for me.


That is ok. I really am not one that should probably have access to. Not because I don't read or review, but the reach I have is minimal to others. And the quality of my reviews isn't as good either. 
Good though that you marked the goodreads reach. 
I follow several readers on goodreads and I have no clue if they have a blog, but I always read their reviews and many are through Netgalley. They mark it every time. I trust them because they don't just review and read ARC's, but all kinds of books in the genre I like reading. And many of them have a large amount of friends and followers, that find out about some books that way.

Good luck with it.


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

They charge $399 for a listing if you are an author; $350 if you are an IBPA member. NetGalley clearly is meant strictly for publishing and media professionals. If you have money to burn, or coop access like Amanda, it could have potential for getting recognition.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

How does one create a netgalley coop? Is there anyone in the WC that has one?


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Those pricing are also for only a single title for a 6 month period. They have a large setup fee and a smaller monthly fee for those wanting to rotate out their titles for other ones during the months. But yeah the site is mostly targeting itself for the larger publishers.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Linda Castillo said:


> How does one create a netgalley coop? Is there anyone in the WC that has one?


This was my question too! The Indelibles has a group of 25 indie authors that this would seem like a natural for, but I haven't any idea how you did it.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I wasn't the one who set it up, but it's my understanding that for up to 20 titles at a time for one year, it's a little under $6000. That gives access for a full year, and the woman who set it up is going to use one of the slots, so she sold the other 19. (And I bought one.  )

That gives access for a year and you can only have one title at a time in each of those slots, but you can swap out titles as often as you want. Since I will be having 5 new releases this year (plus also have some backlist I wouldn't mind sticking up there in months that I'm not actively promoting an upcoming title), the $295 is a BARGAIN.

It does require a hefty outlay for the author setting up the co-op, but if you can find 19 people interested and willing to commit, then it's an excellent deal for all involved.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> I wasn't the one who set it up, but it's my understanding that for up to 20 titles at a time for one year, it's a little under $6000. That gives access for a full year, and the woman who set it up is going to use one of the slots, so she sold the other 19. (And I bought one.  )
> 
> That gives access for a year and you can only have one title at a time in each of those slots, but you can swap out titles as often as you want. Since I will be having 5 new releases this year (plus also have some backlist I wouldn't mind sticking up there in months that I'm not actively promoting an upcoming title), the $295 is a BARGAIN.
> 
> It does require a hefty outlay for the author setting up the co-op, but if you can find 19 people interested and willing to commit, then it's an excellent deal for all involved.


Thanks Amanda!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

The ARC for my upcoming novel *Cobweb Bride* just went up on NetGalley earlier this week:

https://www.netgalley.com/publisher/titleActivity?book_id=28722

It will be available for 6 months, and I am quite curious myself how many reviewer and blogger requests it will get.

Not sure what the industry average is.... Anyone know?


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> I wasn't the one who set it up, but it's my understanding that for up to 20 titles at a time for one year, it's a little under $6000. That gives access for a full year, and the woman who set it up is going to use one of the slots, so she sold the other 19. (And I bought one.  )


If my calculations are correct the $6000 cover the monthly rate plus the setup fee for 20 titles based on the rates I was given last. Its about $3300 if you only went with 5 titles. They don't offer any price rate in between the 5 and 20, so the 20 is the most cost effective for a co-op group.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, she went with the 20-title option because the per-author cost would be so much lower for everyone. It's really a good deal when you can get that many authors together. It's not really a good deal for 5 authors (unless you each want to buy 4 slots and can then do a 20-book listing).


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

I was reviewing for NetGalley for awhile. I got turned down sometimes when I applied for a book to review, but sometimes I got picked.


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> The ARC for my upcoming novel *Cobweb Bride* just went up on NetGalley earlier this week:
> 
> https://www.netgalley.com/publisher/titleActivity?book_id=28722
> 
> ...


Please do provide the rest of us with the results of your experience with NetGalley at some time in the future.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

James Bruno said:


> Please do provide the rest of us with the results of your experience with NetGalley at some time in the future.


Will do. This is only the first week, so I have months to go.

The problem is, I have no idea how good or not the download rate is for my book, so far, compared to the "average" -- if there *is* an average.


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

I received 73 reviews through NetGalley (as verified by the reviewer going back and adding the review to NetGalley as well as wherever else they post it - I think some review without bothering to do that). They were posted variously on Amazon, Goodreads, B&N, or blogs. You can see the Amazon ones here (mixed in with my already established readers). They usually note NetGalley as the source when they get the book there. http://www.amazon.com/All-Stars-Andrea-K-H%C3%B6st/product-reviews/098726513X/

I think maybe a quarter of the people who downloaded the book (I had it set to "anyone can download") reviewed it.

There was a big variety of reviewer types, from people who only review on Goodreads, or had just started their blog to large, established reviewers.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

kurzon said:


> I received 73 reviews through NetGalley (as verified by the reviewer going back and adding the review to NetGalley as well as wherever else they post it - I think some review without bothering to do that). They were posted variously on Amazon, Goodreads, B&N, or blogs. You can see the Amazon ones here (mixed in with my already established readers). They usually note NetGalley as the source when they get the book there. http://www.amazon.com/All-Stars-Andrea-K-H%C3%B6st/product-reviews/098726513X/
> 
> I think maybe a quarter of the people who downloaded the book (I had it set to "anyone can download") reviewed it.
> 
> There was a big variety of reviewer types, from people who only review on Goodreads, or had just started their blog to large, established reviewers.


This is extremely useful data, thank you!


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

So, did you use NetGalley b/c you had issues with sending out ARCs on your own? I've thought about using them, but I always think about that and then chicken out.


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

holly w. said:


> So, did you use NetGalley b/c you had issues with sending out ARCs on your own? I've thought about using them, but I always think about that and then chicken out.


I used NetGalley because it seemed worth the money to avoid the effort of researching and mailing book bloggers. It's always a little difficult to be sure how much difference reviews make to sales, but they certainly make a difference to using services like BookBub.

I'm likely to only use it for the more 'commercial' of my books - I wouldn't use it for highly niche genre books.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

holly w. said:


> So, did you use NetGalley b/c you had issues with sending out ARCs on your own? I've thought about using them, but I always think about that and then chicken out.


I can afford to send out only about 20 trade paperback ARCs (these days it's all coming out of my food money), and those go to the major trades -- Publishers Weekly, Booklist, Library Journal, Kirkus, and a few select others that require paper printed ARCs only.

The rest I've been e-mailing out to bloggers daily, each personalized and addressed individually till I lost the will to live. At this rate, I will be doing a batch every day till I drop and till the book drops in July. I plan to cover the whole of the internet, one review blogger at a time. *crazed grin*

NetGalley is helping me reach more bloggers. It's like having another me working fulltime, 24/7 -- just something I don't have to do myself, considering that I already do every dratted thing myself here -- write the book, edit the book, design the covers for all editions, format the interior, hand-code the website, send out review copies, promote, etc.

I also pretty much don't sleep. 

So yeah, NetGalley.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> A friend of mine set up a NetGalley co-op, so I now have access for my books for the next year. I can only put up one of my titles at any given times, but I can swap them out as I want. So I'm pretty excited about it.


Do you know if the co-op still has openings? I just signed up on NetGalley myself (for $399) but this seems like a much better option.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know, but I think probably not. As far as I know, she filled the spots really quickly.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a reviewer for Netgalley, but haven't yet used them as a venue to get reviews of my own books, basically because I can't afford the initial outlay  It does seem like a good idea though, as you will tend to get reviewers who want to read/review your book - I know I pick books that I think I will enjoy and normally that's turned out well - rather than sending of lots of unsolicited queries to bloggers etc.

Take care,
Annette


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Amanda and Vera, I am very interested in your results from NetGalley. Please keep us posted.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Me too. I can't afford that kind of investment yet, but maybe one of these days I'll have more money for promotion than I do now.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> I wasn't the one who set it up, but it's my understanding that for up to 20 titles at a time for one year, it's a little under $6000. That gives access for a full year, and the woman who set it up is going to use one of the slots, so she sold the other 19. (And I bought one.  )


Brilliant.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I decided to do it because $300 for a full year and unlimited swapping out of titles is pretty much the most cost-effective (both in time and money) way for me to get reviews. 

I used to query bloggers and while that was fun, it was exhausting and took a LONG time. I expect to have 5 new releases this year. This works out to $59 per title. There is no way I could query bloggers quick enough to make shelling out $59 a bad investment. My time is valuable, so this seemed a good use of my money.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

$300 for a full year doesn't sound like a bad option at all. Interested in people's experience with it. I don't mind the outlay of money so much, but I got burned by BookRooster in 2011. All my bad reviews came through them and they're mostly poorly written reviews at that.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in the same co-op as Amanda. So far 40 people have requested my book. I haven't seen any reviews yet though. It went up last week.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> Well Amanda and Vera, I am very interested in your results from NetGalley. Please keep us posted.


Definitely!

The Cobweb Bride ARC was first posted on NetGalley on March 13, if I recall:

https://www.netgalley.com/catalog/show/id/28722

Since then it has had 188 downloads, 806 views of the listing, and 3 reviews (one completely inane -- they did not finish or even try reading the complex epic fantasy). I have no idea how good or bad or typical these stats are.

The number of downloads and views seems to have slowed down now. I am assuming it's because the listing has disappeared too far down the listings of new ones.

However, on April 2, I am running a promo through them, for a mail blast.

Will see what difference it makes.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Me too. I can't afford that kind of investment yet, but maybe one of these days I'll have more money for promotion than I do now.


I cannot afford it either, but I am desperate, and this is coming out of food money. *sigh*

This new book, *Cobweb Bride*, has to get me out of the rock bottom in which I am in now, after my bankruptcy, foreclosure, death and cancer in family, loss of pretty much everything, and other unspeakable hell of the last 6 years....

Taking a major risk here.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I cannot afford it either, but I am desperate, and this is coming out of food money. *sigh*
> 
> This new book, *Cobweb Bride*, has to get me out of the rock bottom in which I am in now, after my bankruptcy, foreclosure, death and cancer in family, loss of pretty much everything, and other unspeakable hell of the last 6 years....
> 
> Taking a major risk here.


Wishing you luck w/ the April 2nd promo.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Wansit said:


> Wishing you luck w/ the April 2nd promo.


Thank you kindly! 

I need all the luck I can get....


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

.
Another option similar to NetGalley that is low cost (free!) is this group I set up at goodreads:
http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/93438-arc-of-authors
.
Benefits:
1- It's free to join & use
2- Easy access to all of goodreads members
.
Number two is important because any reviewer will hit their full follower network when they post, that could be in the thousands each, and you can start to hit "to be read" lists and other pre-launch marketing options.
There are 188 members so far and some review activity. If you're doing a NetGalley run it couldn't hurt to run a second ARC (or Beta) on this goodreads group. Join and help get the word out to your reviewer friends 
.
.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

jvin248 said:


> .
> Another option similar to NetGalley that is low cost (free!) is this group I set up at goodreads:
> http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/93438-arc-of-authors
> .
> ...


Well, I already joined this last week, but unfortunately I haven't had a single ARC request from it.

Maybe if you have more reviewers on it, it would work better?


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Well, I already joined this last week, but unfortunately I haven't had a single ARC request from it.
> 
> Maybe if you have more reviewers on it, it would work better?


I think it's a great idea in theory, but there aren't anywhere near enough reviewers on it. I joined over a month ago and only had one request for my book in that time. I think once the word spreads about this group it will be a fabulous resource, but we're not at that point yet. Most people don't even know it exists.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

jvin248 said:


> .
> Another option similar to NetGalley that is low cost (free!) is this group I set up at goodreads:
> http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/93438-arc-of-authors
> .
> ...


I've a similar group on goodreads, but so far I'm only getting authors joining, not reviewers, LOL!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Annette_g said:


> I've a similar group on goodreads, but so far I'm only getting authors joining, not reviewers, LOL!


Unfortunately, I think that's the overwhelming majority (if not all) of the members of this group as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

jvin248 said:


> .
> Another option similar to NetGalley that is low cost (free!) is this group I set up at goodreads:
> http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/93438-arc-of-authors


If I may offer some advice as a reviewer.

I would be reluctant to join this group because it is obviously geared toward "helping writers." Which may seem to be the obvious goal, but reviewers don't really care about "helping writers" for the most part. I don't review books to help authors per se. I review books to help readers find great books. Some of your language strongly implies that "good" reviews are expected.

For example "If you find while reading a book that you could never give more than a low rating, please contact the author and see if an issue can be resolved." I am *NOT A FREE CONTENT EDITOR*. I am a book reviewer. It isn't my job to help the author edit his or her book. "Authors are participating here to generate interest in the books plus ensure no negative surprises after launch." So you are telling me I am not allowed to give an honest review if it is negative?

1. Put a "middle man" between reviewers and authors. A lot of reviewers, particularly on Goodreads, don't want to deal personally with authors for a variety of reasons. I've been on the receiving end of crazy authors who get mad over a less than four star review. Lots of people no longer review indies because they don't want to deal with the drama. Having reviewers request the book from you, and then you sending the book, would alleviate some of the risk. It creates more work for you, but it would also neutralize some of the risk for reviewers and the temptation to abuse a reviewer. This also allows you to control access and weed out the people who just request everything. You'll be able to build a list of trusted reviewers and prevent the people who just try to get as many free books as possible from abusing the system.

2. Keep the number of free copies small. Three to five at most. One, because if you do put yourself in the position of middle man it will keep the numbers manageable. Two, the lower the number of books available, the more perceived value those books will have. People will tend to ask for the books they REALLY want if there are fewer available. The more copies available, the more likely you are to attract the people who just "collect ebooks."

3. Clarify the rules for "author etiquette" in your group. Discourage authors from contacting reviewers directly (unless the reviewer tells you that they would like to talk directly to the author). Again, posting a clear TOS will comfort potential reviewers.

4. What's in it for me? You need to give reviewers a reason to join your group. ARCs are a good start, but what else can you do? Maybe create a tiered program. New reviewers can only request one book at a time, and can't request a new book until they have reviewed the one they already have. Reviewers with X number of reviews are given preferential treatment when distributing review copies. Maybe you message them directly to let them know when a book in their genre becomes available to give them "first crack" before anyone else can request it. Create a "Featured Reviewer" section where you highlight top reviewers in your group. Saying that you appreciate reviewers and showing that appreciation are two different things.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I love Netgalley, and I think the chances of getting some quality reviews out of it are a bit better than something like a Goodreads giveaway, but keep in mind that reviewers/book bloggers are only one kind of member. In order to sign up for a Netgalley account, you must be either a librarian, an educator, a bookseller, a media professional, OR a reviewer, and if you're a reviewer/book blogger, they tend to want some sort of evidence or your reach and how frequently you update. I have an account because I'm a school librarian, and I use it to read ARCs to make purchasing decisions for my library, not so much to write reviews. I do usually end up posting my reviews to Goodreads, but keep in mind that not all of thr Netgalley members are specifically reviewers and may have accounts for other reasons and read ARCs for purchasing or other decisions, not to write reviews.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

lib2b said:


> I love Netgalley, and I think the chances of getting some quality reviews out of it are a bit better than something like a Goodreads giveaway, but keep in mind that reviewers/book bloggers are only one kind of member. In order to sign up for a Netgalley account, you must be either a librarian, an educator, a bookseller, a media professional, OR a reviewer, and if you're a reviewer/book blogger, they tend to want some sort of evidence or your reach and how frequently you update. I have an account because I'm a school librarian, and I use it to read ARCs to make purchasing decisions for my library, not so much to write reviews. I do usually end up posting my reviews to Goodreads, but keep in mind that not all of thr Netgalley members are specifically reviewers and may have accounts for other reasons and read ARCs for purchasing or other decisions, not to write reviews.


Thanks for posting this, it is good to know.

And now I am wondering about the download to view (the listing) ratio. Maybe some of those views (but not downloads) could be not necessarily people who decided NOT to download, but people who are simply collecting book data of some sort?


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Ooh, excellent point. Thank you!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a follow up on our NetGalley co-op: I wrote a post about our results (so far) and the pluses/minuses of NetGalley for indies.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! I wish I would've learned about this site before! I'm going to check out this site and try it out! Has anyone here started a co-op group for fantasy authors/books yet?


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

RM Prioleau...I am a fantasy author and looking into setting up a Netgalley co-op (among other things). Have a read through my recent blog post and message me if you are interested. 
https://bruceblake.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/attention-authors-opportunity-knocks/


----------



## Robert Gregory Browne (Mar 10, 2011)

My own experience with NetGalley as an author was horrendous. I had a book coming out from Penguin and Penguin had only recently signed with NetGalley to handle digital requests. I asked for a sample of my own book in Kindle form, was signed up by my publisher and used their automated system to get one. 

Well, to create the Kindle ebook, NegGalley merely converted a PDF of the book without bothering to correct the numerous mistakes that result from such a conversion. The end result was so horrifying, I volunteered to convert the book myself so that reviewers wouldn't get something that was laughably amateurish. 

The response I got was no. They couldn't use my conversion because they couldn't copy protect it. Which, of course, is a ridiculous reason. So any reviewer who requested a Kindle or epub version basically got a piece of crap.

Needless to say, I'm not a fan of the service.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Ugh, that's awful.

I was asked to provide my own ePub that NetGalley would use to create their copy-protected formats.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Ugh, that's awful.
> 
> I was asked to provide my own ePub that NetGalley would use to create their copy-protected formats.


Is ePub the only format they allow you to upload?

Also, I signed up as an author on Netgalley. How long does it usually take to get accepted? Is their criteria really strict when they accept authors?


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I have no idea, since I didn't handle those types of logistics for our co-op, but it's my understanding that they require you to upload an ePub. They use that to make their own NetGalley specific Kindle and ePub versions.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Robert Gregory Browne said:


> My own experience with NetGalley as an author was horrendous. I had a book coming out from Penguin and Penguin had only recently signed with NetGalley to handle digital requests. I asked for a sample of my own book in Kindle form, was signed up by my publisher and used their automated system to get one.
> 
> Well, to create the Kindle ebook, NegGalley merely converted a PDF of the book without bothering to correct the numerous mistakes that result from such a conversion. The end result was so horrifying, I volunteered to convert the book myself so that reviewers wouldn't get something that was laughably amateurish.
> 
> ...


I wonder if that horrible formatting was more on your publisher than Netgalley. I haven't tried the kindle option, but I have gotten both epub and PDF of various books from there and there was nothing off on the formatting for either. Granted, I prefer epub because it looks better on my nook than PDF, but the PDF were standard PDF. And the epubs and PDFs both have exactly the same DRM attached (Adobe), so it is certainly possible for epub format files to have Adobe DRM on them in Netgalley.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Robert Gregory Browne said:


> My own experience with NetGalley as an author was horrendous. I had a book coming out from Penguin and Penguin had only recently signed with NetGalley to handle digital requests. I asked for a sample of my own book in Kindle form, was signed up by my publisher and used their automated system to get one.
> 
> Well, to create the Kindle ebook, NegGalley merely converted a PDF of the book without bothering to correct the numerous mistakes that result from such a conversion. The end result was so horrifying, I volunteered to convert the book myself so that reviewers wouldn't get something that was laughably amateurish.
> 
> ...


This sounds to me like a publisher-end problem, not a NetGalley problem. I've been amazed at the lack of good-looking digital copies coming from mainstream publishers - what is up with that? Some of the best formatted ebooks (that I've seen, with gorgeous interior formatting, etc) come from indies. Why? Because ebooks are their bread and butter and they're determined to make them top notch. Not every indie has the skills or cash to do fancy formatting, but the ones that do are outstanding.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, it sounds to me that it was a publisher issue, not NetGalley.


----------



## Robert Gregory Browne (Mar 10, 2011)

lib2b said:


> I wonder if that horrible formatting was more on your publisher than Netgalley.


I was told that it wasn't, but I suppose they could have been less than candid about it. They seemed genuinely concerned about the whole thing, however.

Keep in mind, this happened in 2011, so it's quite possible that NetGalley has gotten it together by now.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Robert Gregory Browne said:


> My own experience with NetGalley as an author was horrendous. I had a book coming out from Penguin and Penguin had only recently signed with NetGalley to handle digital requests. I asked for a sample of my own book in Kindle form, was signed up by my publisher and used their automated system to get one.
> 
> Well, to create the Kindle ebook, NegGalley merely converted a PDF of the book without bothering to correct the numerous mistakes that result from such a conversion. The end result was so horrifying, I volunteered to convert the book myself so that reviewers wouldn't get something that was laughably amateurish.
> 
> ...


I suspect some of this is still going on and that's why so many of the traditional published e-arcs i get over there are almost unreadable. In fact, I just got two yesterday and these are pretty well known books (Confessions of an Angry Girl and the soon to be released Confessions of an Almost Girlfriend). Both of them had formatting issues (no indents, at all, lines broken up, dialog between two people in the same paragraph etc). Thankfully not bad, and I'd never mention it in a review, but still - I'd be pissed if I was that author. (I did enjoy the books though  )


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I suspect some of this is still going on and that's why so many of the traditional published e-arcs i get over there are almost unreadable. In fact, I just got two yesterday and these are pretty well known books (Confessions of an Angry Girl and the soon to be released Confessions of an Almost Girlfriend). Both of them had formatting issues (no indents, at all, lines broken up, dialog between two people in the same paragraph etc). Thankfully not bad, and I'd never mention it in a review, but still - I'd be p*ssed if I was that author. (I did enjoy the books though  )


Since I'm technically a "publisher" as far as NetGalley is concerned (since I'm the point person for our 20 person author co-op), I can tell you that any formatting issues lie entirely at the publisher's feet. Publishers can provide an epub or a PDF file, but obviously the EPUB is going to have more flexibility and read better on most devices. I don't know why any publisher would provide a PDF when the EPUB option exists. The only conversion that NetGalley does is to convert the EPUB to MOBI for kindle users, and for that they use Calibre - a pretty standard conversion software.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> Since I'm technically a "publisher" as far as NetGalley is concerned (since I'm the point person for our 20 person author co-op), I can tell you that any formatting issues lie entirely at the publisher's feet. Publishers can provide an epub or a PDF file, but obviously the EPUB is going to have more flexibility and read better on most devices. I don't know why any publisher would provide a PDF when the EPUB option exists. The only conversion that NetGalley does is to convert the EPUB to MOBI for kindle users, and for that they use Calibre - a pretty standard conversion software.


I can't speak of the process, I just know I've _never _gotten a correctly formatted file from Net Galley. The only reason I downloaded these two books is because I'm reviewing them for the publisher's tour, so I had no choice, this is how they wanted the files distributed. But it's worth noting for authors using the service, that this is pretty common on Net Galley.

Some of them are obviously a publisher issue because they send out uncorrected ARC's for review. Those are easy to spot, they have multiple issues which almost render them unreadable. But the first book I mentioned, Confessions of an Angry Girl, that was a book that was published last year, it wasn't an ARC.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

This thread has been super useful, thank you! I've decided to take the plunge. I read Susan's blog post and have fired off an email to Kellie to see if she still has spots open for her co-op. Thanks again!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, this sounds interesting.

I'm not doing publicity at the moment.  However, this sounds like something that would be good for future reference.  It sounds like it could be a worthwhile investment for the first book in a series.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I can't speak of the process, I just know I've _never _gotten a correctly formatted file from Net Galley. The only reason I downloaded these two books is because I'm reviewing them for the publisher's tour, so I had no choice, this is how they wanted the files distributed. But it's worth noting for authors using the service, that this is pretty common on Net Galley.
> 
> Some of them are obviously a publisher issue because they send out uncorrected ARC's for review. Those are easy to spot, they have multiple issues which almost render them unreadable. But the first book I mentioned, Confessions of an Angry Girl, that was a book that was published last year, it wasn't an ARC.


I'm amazed that publishers let this happen! You spooked me enough that I made an account just to check that my authors' books were still correctly formatted when they downloaded from NetGalley (as they were when I uploaded them). They were. *whew!*

If this is really so widespread (and I completely believe you JanneCO), you have to wonder why publishers don't take care to format them correctly. I couldn't find Confessions of an Angry Girl (maybe it's already taken down?) but I did find the ARC you mentioned, Confessions of an Almost Girlfriend. I didn't request - I'm not a reviewer after all - but even the _description_ isn't properly formatted (compared to the one on Amazon). And there's practically no other information - NetGalley gives lots of opportunities to provide links, advanced reviews, author websites, etc. I know it doesn't have to be this way, because I set these titles up for myself (and my other authors in our co-op). This makes me sad for the authors (and glad that the authors in our indie co-op don't have to worry about this).


----------



## I do not consent (Oct 2, 2012)

Bruce Blake said:


> RM Prioleau...I am a fantasy author and looking into setting up a Netgalley co-op (among other things). Have a read through my recent blog post and message me if you are interested.
> https://bruceblake.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/attention-authors-opportunity-knocks/


Bruce,
I'm interested. I read your blog entry and have emailed you.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Bruce Blake said:


> RM Prioleau...I am a fantasy author and looking into setting up a Netgalley co-op (among other things). Have a read through my recent blog post and message me if you are interested.
> https://bruceblake.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/attention-authors-opportunity-knocks/


I've PMed you. Thanks for this awesome opportunity. I still haven't gotten accepted to Netgalley, though...


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got accepted! \^o^/ I have a question, though.
Has anyone used the Publisher option vs. the author option? The publisher option is a monthly subscription service, but you can post more books up there. Is the author option a better choice for me, or should I do the publisher option and be able to upload multiple titles at once? (Which option gives me more bang for my buck?)

This is what they sent me in an email:



> NetGalley Pricing Information: One-year Subscription
> The pricing includes a one-time set-up fee of $600 and a monthly subscription fee based on the range of titles on the site at any one time. The setup fee is based on the overall number of titles you publish, and includes support/training, technical integration from our team, and a complimentary Welcome to NetGalley mention to our 115,000+ members. We provide a fair bit of support in getting your account set up and making sure your titles look amazing. We can take an ONIX file for your title set-up, and if you are an Eloquence customer, we can pick up the title information automatically.
> 
> The monthly fee is based on the number of titles on the site at any given time; so for example, you can archive titles and add new ones at any time as long as you stay within the range. This reflects the seasonal nature of publishing--though you might have 10 titles you'd like to include in NetGalley over the course of a year you might only have 5 there at any one time.
> ...


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

RM, the publisher option is what we're talking about when we say "NetGalley co-op." If you join a co-op, technically one author in the group takes on the role of "Publisher" and uploads all the books for the other authors in the co-op.

If you're merely an author in the co-op who isn't doing the "Publisher" role, then you don't have to apply to be accepted by NetGalley as an author. You simply pay the author who organized the co-op your share of the fees (which works out to $295 per year if the group has 20 titles) and voila!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

RM Prioleau said:


> I just got accepted! \^o^/ I have a question, though.
> Has anyone used the Publisher option vs. the author option? The publisher option is a monthly subscription service, but you can post more books up there. Is the author option a better choice for me, or should I do the publisher option and be able to upload multiple titles at once? (Which option gives me more bang for my buck?)
> 
> This is what they sent me in an email:


Using the publisher option is what the co-op is all about. The co-op is better value if you can get in one. You don't need to be accepted if you go that route, you pay the co-op lead and they set up a publisher account.

Blog post here about a recently set up co-op: http://www.susankayequinn.com/2013/05/netgalley-for-indie-authors.html


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been a professional reviewer with Netgalley for over 2 years - and the kindle files are always _ALWAYS_ at least mildly corrupted - they have page numbers in awkward places and if the publisher used a watermark on the file to protect it, it puts the title and author names in odd places.

It's Netgalley's conversion from Epub to Mobi that messes with the files.

If you're getting reviewers who are familiar with this situation at Netgalley - like I am - it will not affect your review.

(P.S. - I am a part of Susan's author group and enjoying the fore' myself - it's another connected group of authors and it's a good time!)


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification! So it sounds like I need to find a co-op group to join. Someone was apparently starting one for fantasy writers, but I guess they don't have enough people yet. Do you have to have at least 20 people in the group for this to happen?


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Hosanna said:


> I've been a professional reviewer with Netgalley for over 2 years - and the kindle files are always _ALWAYS_ at least mildly corrupted - they have page numbers in awkward places and if the publisher used a watermark on the file to protect it, it puts the title and author names in odd places.
> 
> It's Netgalley's conversion from Epub to Mobi that messes with the files.
> 
> ...


Interesting! You should know I checked two of our author's files - on a Kindle Fire - and had absolutely no issues. Maybe it's because we don't have DRM? Maybe it's the DRM application that messes it up?


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

RM Prioleau said:


> Thank you for the clarification! So it sounds like I need to find a co-op group to join. Someone was apparently starting one for fantasy writers, but I guess they don't have enough people yet. Do you have to have at least 20 people in the group for this to happen?


You can have less, but 20 is the sweet spot in terms of pricing, I believe. If you look at the bottom of the blog post I quoted above, there's the contact details of someone looking to form a group.

As far as I know, there's no real benefit in having only the same-genre authors together in the one co-op.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> You can have less, but 20 is the sweet spot in terms of pricing, I believe. If you look at the bottom of the blog post I quoted above, there's the contact details of someone looking to form a group.
> 
> As far as I know, there's no real benefit in having only the same-genre authors together in the one co-op.


Hey, thanks. I sent her a message


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

There's a single subscription price for 1-5 titles, and a single subscription price for 6-20 titles. Subscriptions run for a year, and you have the ability to rotate an entire revolving door worth of titles through each spot.

If you're in the 6-20 range, it works out to $5900 per year. That's why most co-ops will want to fill all 20 spots. If you only have 6 titles in that co-op, it will cost $983 per spot. If you fill all 20 spots, it comes to $295 each.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Are there any co-ops available?


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Ardin said:


> Are there any co-ops available?


I queried Kellie at the end of this blog post: http://www.susankayequinn.com/2013/05/netgalley-for-indie-authors.html
Other than that, I don't know of any. I've been searching everywhere on Google for people looking for co-ops.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

My suggestion would be to check on here or on other writers boards to see if there are any co-ops forming, and if not, offer to start one yourself. I can pretty much guarantee you'll be able to fill the 20 spots with no trouble.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> My suggestion would be to check on here or on other writers boards to see if there are any co-ops forming, and if not, offer to start one yourself. I can pretty much guarantee you'll be able to fill the 20 spots with no trouble.


THIS.

I filled my quickly, plus two friends did as well. It's not that hard to start one of your own. And if you need help filling spots, let me know! I'm sure I can find some people for you.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> THIS.
> 
> I filled my quickly, plus two friends did as well. It's not that hard to start one of your own. And if you need help filling spots, let me know! I'm sure I can find some people for you.


How much administration/time is required to manage a co-op? What exactly do you have to do to manage it? And I don't have $5900 to spend. LOL


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

If you fill the spots quickly (and I'm certain you would -- I know of a bunch of people looking to form co-ops, so could pass along some names), then you won't need to put up $5900 yourself. You would simply charge people in advance and then once you had all the money collected, you'll fill out the paperwork and pay.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> If you fill the spots quickly (and I'm certain you would -- I know of a bunch of people looking to form co-ops, so could pass along some names), then you won't need to put up $5900 yourself. You would simply charge people in advance and then once you had all the money collected, you'll fill out the paperwork and pay.


This. Plus, you actually pay that $5900 out over monthly installments over the year.

For administration, this is how I run my group: I do all the management type stuff (gather the people, manage the money, be the point contact with NetGalley, troubleshoot problems, communicate with the troops). I've recruited three volunteers from the group and assigned them each 5-6 authors. They manage all the uploads and approve the review requests. There's some time involved in the initial setup, and I know my volunteers are putting in time every day to check on review requests and approve them. And there was some trial-and-error in the beginning to get all our processes smoothed out. I haven't heard the volunteers complain yet about time investment (and I think my own time in it - including writing a blog post about it and helping others start their groups) was well worth it. If the volunteers get burned out, we will rotate fresh volunteers in - we have 20 people in the group, so I think it makes sense to have everyone pitch in at some point.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, you pay the $5900 in monthly installments, but I would still charge your authors the full $295 upfront when they join, just so you won't end up with a situation where they don't pay on time and you end up having to pay to make up the difference, particularly since you're going to end up with more work because of being administrator.

The way our group is set up is that one author is the administrator (or Publisher in NetGalley parlance). She is actually the one doing all the uploading, managing the money, etc. But she asked me to help with request approvals. (She's also doing approvals, but I'm helping.)

There was a LOT of work for her at first (she actually never asked for help -- I just volunteered it because I figured she probably needed it and she took me up on it) but over the course of the past 6 weeks, the workload has really gone down.

You see, once we verify that a particular reviewer is legitimate (actually has a platform -- a blog or Goodreads or is a columnist for a newspaper or booking agent for a show, or is a purchaser for a store, library, or school), then we add them to our auto-approve list. Therefore, next time that reviewer requests something from this group of authors, they just automatically get the book without us needing to do anything. We now have over 900 reviewers on our auto-approve list, so that really cuts down on the amount of time I or the administrator needs to spend with requests.

It's taking me about 5 minutes or less per day to jump onto NetGalley and dp approvals now. (Yes, I admit it took more than that at the start.)

So my advice is NOT to do everything yourself. Assign volunteers. I like Susan's system of assigning each volunteer 4 or 5 authors to take care of, and then a few months from now they can rotate that and have new volunteers. I agree that everyone should pitch in in some form.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

This is all very helpful stuff! Thank you very much!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I should mention that I don't auto-approve teenagers. Yes, many of them have blogs or Goodreads, and I do in fact approve them for all YA and for some adult titles, but I don't add them to the auto-approve list because that would mean they could get any of our titles without me or the other admin getting any say in it. And considering as there are some erotic titles in our co-op...

I am fairly lenient with my vetting. For the most part, I'll approve you, but there are definitely some free books grabs out there. I've seen people with no Goodreads profile, no Amazon review profile, no LibraryThing, no Shelfari, and no blog. At least that I can tell. It's possible they are members of some of those, but if you don't give me your various social media links in your profile then I'm not going to go out of my way to research you. So if I can't tell that you have some sort of platform, or you're not a bookseller, librarian, or teacher, then I'm not going to give you review copies. Because you're not reviewing. You're simply getting free books because you are under the belief that all books on NetGalley are from publishers and thus you can avoid the indie books on Amazon.

But for the most part, if you have some sort of platform, however big or small, then I'll approve you. As long as I think you'll be a good fit for the book.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

So much sage advice here! Thank you all who are experienced! I'm excited to be in a co-op now and we'll see how it goes! I'm wild with ideas!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to give everyone admin privileges so they can manage their own books and review requests instead of you managing everything yourself?


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> Wouldn't it be better to give everyone admin privileges so they can manage their own books and review requests instead of you managing everything yourself?


I've wrestled with this idea - it would be great to have everyone manage their own stuff! But then everyone with admin privileges has access to everyone else's stuff as well. I was willing to take the leap, but my volunteers actually said they preferred keeping it to just the few of us, and the others didn't seem to mind. At least to begin with, we have fewer people to train on using the system, fewer people to work out the bugs with. Hopefully that will limit mistakes, make them easier to track down. Once we get going - especially if we rotate through volunteers and eventually everyone knows the system (and each other) - then we might open it up.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

What's the general opinion on how many books you need to have out to make this worthwhile?


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> What's the general opinion on how many books you need to have out to make this worthwhile?


I don't think there's a consensus, but most of our authors have more than one book out. Since you can easily spend $300 on blog tours for a single book, I think that you could justify it for one, but obviously the more you have the greater the benefit.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm sure its worthwhile even for one, but everyone in my co-op has at least 2 books or will by the end of the year. Personally I plan to milk it for what it's worth and will put in up to 8 different books in my slot.

I've noticed that requests slow down after about a month. That seems to be the case across the board. You still get requests, but less. Whereas youmight have been getting ten or more requests per day it'll only be like 1 per day. So I plan to change books after about a month. I wont always do new releases. Many will be backlist.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> I've noticed that requests slow down after about a month. That seems to be the case across the board. You still get requests, but less. Whereas youmight have been getting ten or more requests per day it'll only be like 1 per day. So I plan to change books after about a month. I wont always do new releases. Many will be backlist.


This is good to know. I've joined Kellie Sheridan's co-op and I will do what you're doing with backlist books throughout the year. Regarding that, I have a question for everyone. I have a trilogy out with the first perma-free and all 3 books getting great reviews. Book 1 has been out for a year. I never sent this book to blogs or reviewers (ok, maybe 1 I think). I also have a new book coming out in a couple of weeks, new series but loosely linked to that first trilogy which you can see in my siggie. For my first foray into Netgalley, should I:

a) put up book 1 of the first completed trilogy and hope to catch fresh eyes of some important reviewers, librarians etc (I actually think this would make a great book for school librarians). Since it's already getting good reviews, I feel confident it doesn't suck and this might give it a good push into areas only trad pubs have been able to tread. Or,
b) put up book 1 of the new series because it's fresh and the exposure will help with initial momentum. Or have I left it too late to get any new release buzz going?

Thoughts?


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm trying out Netgalley for one book and see how that goes. Yours sounds very organized. Are you seeing better sales because of it?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

CJ, I'm also in Kelly's group and in a similar position.

I am initially putting in my newest book, released May 1.

After that, I am relaunching my old series with a new series title and starting back at book one even though it's 2 years old. This is a series that almost went trad and it got off to a good start on the Nook, but I really need librarian interest for it to work long-term. I thought the Netgalley experiment would be good for that. If it goes well, I'll keep putting in that series until I get to the third, which will be new. If not, I"ll drop in other books.

So I'd do your new book first, and since the other stuff is already old, it's okay to get a little older. 



CJArcher said:


> This is good to know. I've joined Kellie Sheridan's co-op and I will do what you're doing with backlist books throughout the year. Regarding that, I have a question for everyone. I have a trilogy out with the first perma-free and all 3 books getting great reviews. Book 1 has been out for a year. I never sent this book to blogs or reviewers (ok, maybe 1 I think). I also have a new book coming out in a couple of weeks, new series but loosely linked to that first trilogy which you can see in my siggie. For my first foray into Netgalley, should I:
> 
> a) put up book 1 of the first completed trilogy and hope to catch fresh eyes of some important reviewers, librarians etc (I actually think this would make a great book for school librarians). Since it's already getting good reviews, I feel confident it doesn't suck and this might give it a good push into areas only trad pubs have been able to tread. Or,
> b) put up book 1 of the new series because it's fresh and the exposure will help with initial momentum. Or have I left it too late to get any new release buzz going?
> ...


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> CJ, I'm also in Kelly's group and in a similar position.
> 
> I am initially putting in my newest book, released May 1.
> 
> ...


Awesome, we're co-op buddies! OK, I like your advice to put in the newest book first. I can't wait to get this thing going. I'm really excited about it.


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey all,

Sorry for bringing up a dead topic but hopefully the authors that have already used the service by be able to help. I'm thinking about using the service but my biggest issue is with the DRM protection. I've just been thinking that having people go through adobe digital editions and providing outside parties a link to download book through NetGalley might be "jumping through hoops" for some reviewers. What were you experiences with the DRM protection? Do you feel like it hindered people downloading/requesting the book because of the complications for just reading the book?


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think my experience with NetGalley for D&D garnered me any new purchases, and maybe only one or two reviews on Amazon - but it did get me lots of reviews in Goodreads (I wish there was a way to blend the reviews in both places!). What was particularly cool is I got a couple of reviews in Italian, which got me mentioned on someone's Italian blog, which got me another Italian review and at least one sale from Amazon Italy.

I've put an ARC of F&F on NetGalley - I don't have the final cover, but I did have one that would do, and I had a January NetGalley slot in a coop.  I made a "Goodreads page for that ARC so any NetGalley reviewers will have some place to put their reviews. I'm supposed to get the final for-real cover sometime this week - I love the temporary cover, but I wanted something that would thematically blend with the cover for D&D. If, indeed, I get the for-real cover this week, at least an e-version of F&F will go up on Amazon as quickly as I can do it.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm considering joining one of these later this year. Still undecided.


----------



## S.K. Falls (Jun 17, 2013)

I tried this, and didn't see any measurable results. Some authors in my co-op reported much harsher reviews when the readers saw that the book was self-published (as opposed to reviews that were coming from other sources). Also, I had many people abusing the system: Some people who Netgalley had approved were downloading as many as seventeen copies a day. I had to personally contact Netgalley to ask them to block the person, which annoyed me. What is their vetting process?

I think, before indies consider it, they should read this post by an indie author: http://www.katiefrenchbooks.com/3/post/2013/07/book-marketing-what-works-and-what-doesnt-netgalley.html. She makes some good points against Netgalley. I won't be personally using a co-op spot again (I sold mine to someone else).


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SKFalls said:


> Also, I had many people abusing the system: Some people who Netgalley had approved were downloading as many as seventeen copies a day. I had to personally contact Netgalley to ask them to block the person, which annoyed me. What is their vetting process?


NetGalley does not vet reviewers at all. We are supposed to vet each person who requests a review copy of each book.


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

NetGalley has been a total bust for me. I've put up three of my books. While all three have gotten solid reviews outside of NG from bloggers, NYT bestselling authors and Amazon Top Reviewers, I've gotten a grand total of 0 reviews from those initiating a request via NG. I'm also turned off by the many clearly phonies requesting free books via NG -- people without even a tenuous claim as a reviewer, librarian or a publishing professional. NG asserts that they cater to industry professionals; moreover, those signing up must complete a form. But any Joe or Jane seems to be able to get in. Finally, in its favor, NG seems to work for some genres, specifically, Romance/Erotica, YA and Fantasy. For thriller writers, such as myself, interest from NG seems to be be scant. For me NG was an interesting experiment, one that I won't, however, repeat.


----------

